# Extraction



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,I bought three different types of coffee bean from a roaster for Christmas.One of the coffees is spot on.I get 1:2 ratio in about 25-30sec with a lovely golden crema.It's delicious.(17g in 34g out)
However the other two with the same settings take 10s or less to extract but with lots of crema.I've adjusted my grinder settings to basically it's finest but the extraction takes only 17s with a horrible crema and taste.The company I bought off listed various variables that can effect extraction but having gone as fine as I can with the end result being dire I have no idea what to do now.What could be going on here?Any ideas?I haven't had any issues with any beans previously bought so I have no idea.I'm assuming 10s is not enough for extraction?

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------

